# Dog in heat, won't stop crying!



## RCT80 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey all, my 4 year old female rottweiler has this particular issue. Every time she is in heat, she constantly cries when I'm not paying attention to her 24/7. It is driving me absolutely insane and I don't know what to do. 

Also, every time I leave the house (even for 15-20 minutes), the neighbors tell me she is throwing a fit and howling. I work at home, so she is used to having me around, but this is just ridiculous.

I have tried everything I can think of. Leaving music/tv on for her. Leaving her with a special toy. Leaving her with a bone. etc, etc. No matter what, within a couple minutes of me being gone, she throws a fit until I return.

Someone had mentioned she is crying because she wants to find a male dog to mate with. So, is it just her hormones going crazy? She does this in every heat cycle, and she is an otherwise healthy dog.

Right now as I am typing this, she is laying behind me trying to get my attention and whining. I love this dog, but I am at my wit's end. I think I am going to get her spayed after this cycle is over.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

It seems like she just has very extreme heat cycles and I agree that for her own well being getting spayed might be the only choice. It is obviously hard on her body and mind to be going through it. When my female went into heat she never whined or anything like what your describing.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

Seems like you already have the answer: Spaying! I hope it solves your problem


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Well this behavior only occurs during her heat then spaying her would solve the problem. Did you have a particular reason for not getting her spayed yet?


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Spay!!! 

Mine didn't cry when she was in heat, but she did get a urinary tract infection and she cried when she peed, poor girl


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> So, is it just her hormones going crazy? She does this in every heat cycle, and she is an otherwise healthy dog.


You answered your own question. It happens only during heat cycles.



> Right now as I am typing this, she is laying behind me trying to get my attention and whining. I love this dog, but I am at my wit's end. I think I am going to get her spayed after this cycle is over.


That would solve the issue.



Any suggestions?


----------

